# Canon EOS 1ds Mark III - $1,500 OBO.



## jwbryson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

A friend of mine (full-time pro) is selling 2 of these bodies because he is upgrading.  What's that body worth?

Is anybody else interested in these?

Thanks,
jb


EDIT: I made a mistake.  He's selling the Canon 1D Mark III, not the 1Ds.  My mistake.  :blushing:


----------



## Buckster (Jul 26, 2012)

Per Ebay completed listings, the body only is going for $2500 to $3000.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sure these have been well used over a number of years.  He shoots 50+ weddings per year.

Still sounds like a pretty good deal though.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

What would be the upgrade to this body?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 26, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> What would be the upgrade to this body?


Possibilities (in the Canon line up) might be; the 1D (no s) mark IV, the 5D mark III or Canon's new flagship, the 1Dx (still in limited release).


----------



## Buckster (Jul 26, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> What would be the upgrade to this body?


That would likely be the Canon EOS 1D X.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Buckster said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > What would be the upgrade to this body?
> ...




I just talked to him and that's the one he's getting.  Coming in the mail today.  He has connections.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> A friend of mine (full-time pro) is selling 2 of these bodies because he is upgrading.  What's that body worth?
> 
> Is anybody else interested in these?
> 
> ...



Are you sure it is not the 1D III?  Maybe you added the s mistakenly?  If it is the 1Ds III, you should go buy it and sell your Nikon gear ASAP lol.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine (full-time pro) is selling 2 of these bodies because he is upgrading.  What's that body worth?
> ...




It's the 1ds.

Welcome back!


EDIT:  STRIKE THAT!!!  _*I AM WRONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*_.  I looked again and it IS the 1D.  I was certain he shot with the 1Ds.  I may need to look into this more closely...


----------



## gsgary (Jul 26, 2012)

Could be upgrading to a 1D C


----------

